# 2000 Maxima shuts off while driving



## sharris1119 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a 2000 Maxima that shuts off while driving. Usually while coasting to a light or to make a turn. Started doing it once every several weeks now doing it almost daily and getting harder to start after shutting down. This is scary as traffic where I live is heavy and people will run you over. Also - the brakes don't work very well when it's shut off and niether does the steering. I've been putting off the repair because I am getting ready to trade it for a new Maxima. Anybody have a clue as to what the problem might be? Thanks - Scott


----------



## CaLSoNiC (Oct 26, 2004)

sharris1119 said:


> I have a 2000 Maxima that shuts off while driving. Usually while coasting to a light or to make a turn. Started doing it once every several weeks now doing it almost daily and getting harder to start after shutting down. This is scary as traffic where I live is heavy and people will run you over. Also - the brakes don't work very well when it's shut off and niether does the steering. I've been putting off the repair because I am getting ready to trade it for a new Maxima. Anybody have a clue as to what the problem might be? Thanks - Scott


overheating?


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

sharris1119 said:


> I have a 2000 Maxima that shuts off while driving. Usually while coasting to a light or to make a turn. Started doing it once every several weeks now doing it almost daily and getting harder to start after shutting down. This is scary as traffic where I live is heavy and people will run you over. Also - the brakes don't work very well when it's shut off and niether does the steering. I've been putting off the repair because I am getting ready to trade it for a new Maxima. Anybody have a clue as to what the problem might be? Thanks - Scott


Check the Ignition Coils, there's 6 of them and they do tend to go on these Maximas. Do you have a check engine light? Does it do anything before it stalls? The brakes and steering are stiff because they are not being assisted (aka power steering and brakes).


----------



## sharris1119 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Engine shuts off*

I had all the coils replaced last year at a Nissan Dealer. I understand the brakes and steering are powered assisted - I just put that in there to note the dangerousness of this problem in traffic. Got any other ideas? I'm stumped - unless they sold me faulty coils.







Kindfiend said:


> Check the Ignition Coils, there's 6 of them and they do tend to go on these Maximas. Do you have a check engine light? Does it do anything before it stalls? The brakes and steering are stiff because they are not being assisted (aka power steering and brakes).


----------



## sharris1119 (Jan 25, 2005)

No - not overheating. No check engine light either.


CaLSoNiC said:


> overheating?


----------



## sharris1119 (Jan 25, 2005)

I spoke to the service dept. at a Nissan dealer today - they said it wouldn't be the coils. Said it could be a number of things and want me to bring it in so they can test drive it - problem is, it doesn't do it all the time so could get costly. After talking to them I got another sympton today - after it shut off and I got it started again - it would not accelerate. Was like it was starving for fuel. I think it might be the fuel pump going bad.



sharris1119 said:


> I had all the coils replaced last year at a Nissan Dealer. I understand the brakes and steering are powered assisted - I just put that in there to note the dangerousness of this problem in traffic. Got any other ideas? I'm stumped - unless they sold me faulty coils.


----------



## sharris1119 (Jan 25, 2005)

spoke to the service dept. at a Nissan dealer today - they said it wouldn't be the coils. Said it could be a number of things and want me to bring it in so they can test drive it - problem is, it doesn't do it all the time so could get costly. After talking to them I got another sympton today - after it shut off and I got it started again - it would not accelerate. Was like it was starving for fuel. I think it might be the fuel pump going bad.






Kindfiend said:


> Check the Ignition Coils, there's 6 of them and they do tend to go on these Maximas. Do you have a check engine light? Does it do anything before it stalls? The brakes and steering are stiff because they are not being assisted (aka power steering and brakes).


----------



## brock9007 (Aug 12, 2005)

I am having the same trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am about to change the coil packs first.....


----------



## fixmycar (Jul 24, 2015)

sharris1119 said:


> I have a 2000 Maxima that shuts off while driving. Usually while coasting to a light or to make a turn. Started doing it once every several weeks now doing it almost daily and getting harder to start after shutting down. This is scary as traffic where I live is heavy and people will run you over. Also - the brakes don't work very well when it's shut off and niether does the steering. I've been putting off the repair because I am getting ready to trade it for a new Maxima. Anybody have a clue as to what the problem might be? Thanks - Scott


I have a 2000 Maxima that shuts off while driving. Usually while coasting to a light or to make a turn. Started doing it once every several weeks now doing it almost daily and getting harder to start after shutting down. Anybody have a clue as to what the problem might be?


----------

